# venice-verona



## doey (May 11, 2008)

HI, I have had a lot of info from you good people, regarding our trip to lake garda in june,we have decided to stay at camping butterfly and i understand its close to public transport. We would like to visit Venice and verona. can anyone tell me how long it takes to both by either bus or train. regards doey.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

I stayed at Camping Butterfly last March. The site is about a 10 minute walk to the railway station.

Trains to Verona take about 20 mins and the rail station is about a 15 - 20 minute walk to the centre.

Venice is about two hours away by train. From the train station in Venice you can walk to St Marks Square - (signposted) or talk the water bus.

Trains call at Peschiera del Garda and are either Interegional (stop at a few more stations than "Intercity", or also Eurostar Italia. The latter only calls once per day though.

You can check the times here.

http://www.ferroviedellostato.it/cms/v/index.jsp?vgnextoid=3fdbe14114bc9110VgnVCM10000080a3e90aRCRD

I found that the train that leaves Peschiera del Garda at just before nine am is standing room only as far as Verona and then it empties out.

Take a drink on the train as the on board trolley service is very expensive.

You can also catch a bus to Verona from Peschiera. You might also want to catch the bus to Mantova.

Russell


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Take your wellies for Venice!!


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

doey said:


> HI, I have had a lot of info from you good people, regarding our trip to lake garda in june,we have decided to stay at camping butterfly and i understand its close to public transport. We would like to visit Venice and verona. can anyone tell me how long it takes to both by either bus or train. regards doey.


Hi

If you are staying there in June, use the ACSI card and you should only pay €14 a night.

Doug


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We took the service bus from Camping Serennella ( between Bardolino and Garda). It was well worth doing BUT, if coming back in the afternoon, avoid coming back with the school children. They gather at the bus stops in huge numbers, all rush at once when the bus comes and, while they did give up their seats for us oldies with real courtesy, it was all a bit of a squash and we felt the bus was grossly overloaded on the narrow roads ! 

I'd certainly not take the van into Verona. Parking seemed very tight !

If you are - how can I put this delicately ? - in receipt of your bus pass, then take your passport with you as you will get concession rates at the arena and various other places. It's best to get to the arena as early as you can as it does get very busy and the atmosphere is rather lost when you have large tour parties and school trips all over the place. We didn't try our bus pass on the service bus but might in future- the French seem to accept it.

Camping Serennella was a stopping off point for a bus tour to Venice and, if we had not been going on there with the van, we'd have done it this way rather than take the service bus. The tours seem well-organised and plentiful.

G


----------

